# Silversides



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

While I was at thatpetplace yesterday I bought some frozen prepackaged silversides to add to my rhoms shrimp diet.

Crappy thing is, even though they were iced in a cooler, they got semi thawed on the 1.5 hour car ride. Not enough that I am worried about them though, because when I got home I immediatly put them in ziplocs and froze them.

As usual when introducing a new food source yesterday, he did not eat. I am going to try again tonight.

Just thought I'd share this as I am not usually posting much over in the Feeding forum. I am in the process of switching up my guys diet, so I'll prolly be helping out over here a little more.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

i feed silversides alot and my brandtii and reds love them. Good Luck!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

What are "silversides"?


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Yeah, let us know when he starts eating it

My rhom and caribas devour them immediately (took them awhile to get adjusted though)


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> What are "silversides"?
> [snapback]1123617[/snapback]​


Small silver fish about 1"-2" . Typically comes frozen at $7/pack at your lfs


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Elongatus cockus said:


> Yeah, let us know when he starts eating it
> 
> My rhom and caribas devour them immediately (took them awhile to get adjusted though)
> [snapback]1123829[/snapback]​


I sho will.

Silversides are stinky. I like shrimp, not stinky. But I am trying to get some variety up in here.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> While I was at thatpetplace yesterday I bought some frozen prepackaged silversides to add to my rhoms shrimp diet.
> 
> Crappy thing is, even though they were iced in a cooler, they got semi thawed on the 1.5 hour car ride. Not enough that I am worried about them though, because when I got home I immediatly put them in ziplocs and froze them.
> 
> ...


Well come on man









Good luck with the silversides, I used to use those alot, I switched over to the smelts a better price, pretty similar


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Well come on man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Originally rocked the smelt, but had trouble finding em so I went straight shrimp for awhile.


----------



## jessman (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey gang. 
I just fed my caribes (11) some silverside. They tore it up. These jokers are greedy. Always looking for food. I believe they will eat anything I throw in the tank even though I won't just throw anything into the tank


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

I've never seen silversides, im going to check my lfs to see if i can get some. Would you be able to stuff them with some small cichlid pellets? Or are they too small for that?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Pano617 said:


> I've never seen silversides, im going to check my lfs to see if i can get some. Would you be able to stuff them with some small cichlid pellets? Or are they too small for that?
> [snapback]1147405[/snapback]​


Why yes, yes you can...


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> What are "silversides"?
> [snapback]1123617[/snapback]​


My p's love silversides... and they are cheap where I live.. Ah, here is photos of silversides..


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Yea, my little baby p's love them to death...when they can find them in their tank.


----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

You can thaw silversides and stuff pellets in their mouths to add some quality, you can also inject thawed silversides with things like Vitachem, etc. They work great.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

the million dollar question: how do you get these damn things to sink??


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> the million dollar question: how do you get these damn things to sink??
> [snapback]1148343[/snapback]​


I have never had any that floated...

Try squeezing them real good and they should sink.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Ex0dus said:
> 
> 
> > the million dollar question: how do you get these damn things to sink??
> ...










they make my hands smell nasty by just touching them, I can only imagine what squeezing them would do. However, with them floating in the tank in the dark for @ 30mins they did seem to like the change.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

I bought some yesturday and i dropped one in the tank, he didnt eat it right away, so i walked away and when i came back two minutes later it was gone! Didn't have any problems with them floating or anything they sank right away...


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

Yeah, I recently started buying frozen silversides for my Elongatus and Dorado.

I paid like $8 for an 8oz pack, which I felt was a rip-off, but I find that they "satisfy" my fishes hunger a lot better than most other foods. Way better than a goldfish anyhow.

I also would say they enhanced the silver color of both fish.

I actually don't find them to stink too bad att all, and I'm pretty picky about stuff like that. I have no problems handling them, and they all sink for me.

I have tried San Francisco Bay Brand and Ocean Nutrition, both were the same price for 8oz, and I would have to say the SFBB seems to be the better product....the silversides look a lot more quality, like the picture NegativeCamber posted...the ON silversides don't look as good, but my fish like them equally.


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

Also, I am almost positive that they are pretty high in Omega 3 highly unsaturated fatty acids, which is a good thing as far as I know.


----------



## jessman (Aug 1, 2005)

When I drop chunks of silverside into my tank they don't even get a chance to sink. My caribes go to the top and get them and the rest is history.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

You can make em sink by puncturing their air bladders with a pin or even better a hypodermic needle (no longer illegal to possess).

Side question: Can marine fish introduce diseases to freshwater fish?


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

^That's a good question.

Also, these Ocean Nutrition silversides look like sh*t compared to the San Francisco Bay Brand that cost me the same amount of money. But my Dorado does seem to eat more of the ON silversides.

I have a question: Has anyone else seen "eggs" in the silversides?

I usually cut the silversides in half because my fish eat more like that, and thaw them prior to feeding.

These ON silversides, almost 1/4 of them seem to have what appear to be eggs inside them. When my Dorado hits them, a good hundred white eggs fly out and all my fish gobble them up.

I honestly am not completely positive that these are eggs! But since my fish were eating them I assumed they were okay to eat.

Has anyone else gotten egg-holding frozen silversides? I know I had some whole shrimps in my bag of SFBB silversides, but never any eggs.


----------

